# my mice



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

right first up is the boys which are impossible to tell apart is my five dark eyed whites heres 2 pics of one of them
an out door pic








and an indoor one








next up is my pink eyed white girl 








then my other girl i don't have a clue wat colour she is she is dark eyed but a creamy/beige/off white colour????
out door pic








indoor pic








and pic of the pew with the unknown colour you can see the diference 









hope the pic are ok sized and i'm not boring everyine with them


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, such nice mice 

I'm not good with colours , sorry.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Is the offwhite one a stone perhaps? (I am making it my mission to learn colours and markings this week, and genetics next week  )


----------

